# Sauerstoff



## Franneck (20. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und habe direkt eine Frage wie bringt Ihr O² in den Teich habe schon von Reaktoren und Oxitube usw. gehört .
Wer kann mir sagen ob Sauerstoff auch direkt vom SK über Belüftersteine eingebracht werden kann und welche Sättigung man damit erreichen kann?

LG Franneck


----------



## rainthanner (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Hallo Franneck, 

Sauerstoff vom SK kann man natürlich auch an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich einbringen. 
Bei mir wird über den Domdeckel in 2,2m Tiefe eingetragen und das schon sehr lange und wie ich finde recht effektiv. 


Bei normaler Luft würde ich nicht daunten eintragen, da sich ein hohen Stickstoffanteil im Wasser löst. (Hat mir mal einer der Sauerstoffprofis erklärt). 

Die handelsüblichen Blubbersteine sind wegen ihrer Blasengröße allerdings für den Eintrag von reinem Sauerstoff eher ungeeignet und so habe ich mich für einen Ausströmerschlauch entschieden. Einmal um den Domdeckel sind etwa 1,1m Schlauch, verbunden mit einem T-Stück. 
Der Schlauch ist bei Herstellern von Fischzuchtanlagen erhältlich, eigentlich recht günstig und sehr lange haltbar. Meiner hält nun schon seit 2004 unverändert. Näheres gerne über PN, da ich den Hersteller nicht nennen darf.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Ach ja, 

der direkte Eintrag in eine lange Rücklaufleitung soll noch besser sein. 
Wenn man eine hat.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## WERNER 02 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*



> Der Schlauch ist bei Herstellern von Fischzuchtanlagen erhältlich,



Hi Rainer

Zwischenzeitlich bekommt man die Dinger auch schon in gutsortierten Aquaristikshops. Habe dort allerdings nur stets welche bis zu nem Mtr. gesichtet. Und ob sie denselben Durchmesser bzw. Lochdurchmesser besitzen wie die Profischläuche,- keine Ahnung !! Bin damit aber zufrieden, sie hängen/liegen bei mir im Filter.

Hast aber recht, die halten schon recht lange. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Franneck (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Hallo Rainer ,
Du meinst zum Beispiel ,den Sk an eine Venturi anschliessen?
LG Franneck


----------



## rainthanner (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*



			
				Franneck schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rainer ,
> Du meinst zum Beispiel ,den Sk an eine Venturi anschliessen?
> LG Franneck


 
Wenn du anschließend eine lange Rücklaufleitung hast, dann sollte das gut funktionieren. Manche machen das so und berichten positiv.  

Habs noch nicht ausprobiert, da meine Rücklaufleitung gerademal 2m hat.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Mühle (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Hi,

was ist bitte ein SK ? :?  

Ich weiß es nicht  , ist das Wort so lang oder so kompliziert, daß man es nicht ausschreiben kann ?

Ich kenne SKL und SLK, aber SK  .

Hiermit beantrage ich ein Wörterbuch für die dusseligen User : TF, FT, SK, funzt,....bb und was es sonst noch gibt  . 

Joachim oder Thorsten oder Dr.J.  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## rainthanner (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

SK = Sauerstoffkonzentrator  

Ein Kompressor pumpt "Normalluft" durch Molekularsiebe. 
In diesen Molekularsieben werden die ca. 78% Stickstoffanteil der Luft ausgefiltert, so dass reiner Sauerstoff übrig bleibt und diesen nützen wir zur Belüftung vom Teich. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Hi Rainer,


wie sieht so'n SK aus????


Haste mal 'n Bild zur Hand, welches du hochladen könntest????


Ich brauche mehr Details.........................:


----------



## rainthanner (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*



Gruß Rainer


----------



## KamiSchami (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

hab mal bei ebay geschaut, die teile kosten richtig asche... :-( brauch man sowas unbedingt, ode rnur für profianlagen? gruss kami


----------



## Franneck (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Halo ,
nee nich nur für Profianlgen.
 
Jeder der gute und hohe O² werte haben will sollte einen Sk haben,desweiteren wird das Futter besser verwertet und die Biologie im Filter arbeitet auch effektiver. 

LG Franneck


----------



## WERNER 02 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*



			
				Franneck schrieb:
			
		

> Halo ,
> nee nich nur für Profianlgen.
> 
> Jeder der gute und hohe O² werte haben will sollte einen Sk haben,desweiteren wird das Futter besser verwertet und die Biologie im Filter arbeitet auch effektiver.
> ...



Das mag ja so seine Richtigkeit haben, aber was geschieht mit diesen " Hochleistungskoi" wenn mal das Ganze zusammen bricht, und die Werte über einen längeren Zeitraum nicht mehr gehalten werden können ??!!
Warum auch immer. Und wie sieht es überhaupt mit der Empfindlichkeit dieser Fische aus ?!

Gruß
Werner
Der lieber Fische hält die mit Unwidrigkeiten von ganz alleine klarkommen und sich anzupassen vermögen.


----------



## Franneck (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Hallo,

ich bin der Meinung ,das es noch kein hochleistungs Koi ist,
 nur weil man ihn besser atmen lässt.
LG Franneck


----------



## WERNER 02 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*



			
				Franneck schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin der Meinung ,das es noch kein hochleistungs Koi ist,
> nur weil man ihn besser atmen lässt.
> LG Franneck



Hi Frannek

Ich schon ! Bessere Verwertung des Futters = größeres und somit schnelleres Wachstum.
Und genau das wird doch damit beabsichtigt. 
Was wiederum nichts mit einem normalen Wachstum zu tun hat. Letztendlich dürfte das sich in anderen Bereichen negativ niederschlagen. Es ist nur immer wieder schade nur lesen zu dürfen was man mit der oder der Vorgehensweise erreicht wird. Über eventuellen negativen Auswirkungen,- hiervon hört man komischerweise nichts. Wo in der Natur ist eine Sauerstoffsättigung ( konstant ) von 100% und mehr gegeben ? Außer in Wildbächen eventuell.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Nestor (22. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Bei normaler Luft würde ich nicht daunten eintragen, da sich ein hohen Stickstoffanteil im Wasser löst. (Hat mir mal einer der Sauerstoffprofis erklärt).




Nabend,

was hat denn da der Profi genau gesagt?! Ich meine wieso sollte sich denn dauerhaft Stickstoff im Wasser lösen? Würde mich interessieren! 

Was für eine Gaszusammensetzung wird denn vom Hersteller angegeben (Sauerstoffkonztentrator)? 100% Sauerstoff?? Nicht wirklich, oder?! Wird so der Teich ständig bei 100%  der Sauerstofflöslichkeit gehalten? 

Nichts für ungut! Find das nur gerade wirklich interessant. 

Grüße Björn


----------



## WERNER 02 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Hi Nestor

Da findest du das hier ja bestimmt auch recht interessant. 

http://www.chf.de/eduthek/chemischer-index5.html

Gruß
Werner


----------



## rainthanner (22. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Hallo Björn, 

"dauerhaft" habe ich nicht geschrieben, denn der Stickstoff sollte, soweit es mir bekannt ist, bei jedem Plätschern wieder entweichen. 

Fische in einem stickstoffübersättigten Teich sehen nicht wirklich gesund aus und ein paar Beispielfotos hätte ich vermutlich noch irgendwo gespeichert.  


Eigentlich ein Thema, in dem *du* uns einwenig aufklären könntest.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Franneck (22. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Hallo Werner,
also negative Auswirkungen dürfte es nur geben ,wenn ich herkömmlich belüfte.
Belüfte ich nämlich zuviel wird co2 ausgetrieben ,was den PH Wert schwanken lässt und das wiederum schadet den Fischen mehr als Sauerstoff.

LG Franneck


----------



## WERNER 02 (22. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Hi Frannek

Diese Schwankungen dürfte man allerdings ebenfalls haben, wenn der SK nur in kürzeren Intervallen läuft.
Meist verhält es sich doch so das der O² Gehalt anfänglich sehr schnell und über die 100% Grenze ansteigt. Doch ebenso schnell sackt er aber wieder auch auf die 100% Grenze ab.
Auch diese Schwankungen sind für Koi nicht gerade gut, was man sehr gut an ihrem unruhigen Verhalten ausmachen kann.
Interessant wäre daher auch mal zu hören wie SK -Besitzer es handhaben mit den Einschaltintervallen.
Na vielleicht meldet sich ja der ein oder Andere noch dazu.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Conny (22. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Hallo,
selbst wenn ich hier mit unserem Miniteich nicht ganz ernst genommen werde: Pflanzen sind das Zauberwort für ganzjährige sehr gute Sauerstoffsättigung. Mit jeder Wasserbewegung wird nicht nur Stickstoff ausgetrieben sondern alle Gase so auch Sauerstoff. Wie jemand letztens schrieb: es sprudelt richtig bei meinem __ Wassersalat im Wintergarten. Und das sind fleine feine Perlchen, nicht die riesen großen künstlichen.
Gruß
Conny


----------



## Nestor (22. März 2007)

*AW: Sauerstoff*

Hallo,

naja also als ich das mit dem Stickstoff gelesen hab musste ich mich schon sehr wundern! Aber ich wollte erstmal etwas mehr Input haben, da ein Teich noch ein gehöriges Stück komplizierter ist als ein Bioreaktor. Auch will ich mir es nicht mit den Koifreunden versauen  *Späßle*

Ich schreib jetzt einfach mal was ich dazu denke: 

Was sind in einem Teich Sauerstoffsenken? Fische, Bakterien, Pflanzen (nachts), ... eben all das, was Sauerstoff braucht... klar.

Was sind Sauerstoffquellen? Pflanzen und Umgebungsluft 

Wie geht das mit dem Sauerstoff vor sich? Wie kommt der ins Wasser (mal von Pflanzen abgesehen)? Jetzt wirds komplex: Ich finde  unter diesem Link  findet man einen ganz guten Einstieg. Ganz stark vereinfacht kommt es beim Sauerstoffeintrag auf die *Phasengrenzfläche (PGF)* an (normal Teich-Luft) und auf die *Konzentration/Partialdruck * des Sauerstoffs in Gasblase und Wasser (Gradient). Blasengröße, Verweilzeit, Gaszusammensetzung, Gelöstsalze, usw. außer Acht gelassen, obwohl auch sehr wichtig!

Also macht das Einsprudeln ja Sinn (Blasen) -> größere PGF 
Auch macht es Sinn den Partialdruck zu erhöhen (reiner Sauerstoff statt Luft), was aber nur die halbe Wahrheit ist. Denn wichtig für den Stoffübergang ist ja der Gradient (also Differenz O2 in Gasphase zu Flüssigphase). 

Für jeden Druck bzw. jede Temperatur gibt es eine Sättigungskonzentration. Die oft angegebenen 8 mg/l (was aber keinen korrekten chem. Einheit entspricht: Konzentration = n / V [mol/l]; Dichte = m / V [kg/m³]) als Beispiel. Ist diese erreicht passiert nichts mehr (eigentlich dyn. Gleichgewicht)


Was will ich überhaupt damit sagen?!
Lokal könnte es sein, dass man mit Sauerstoff übersättigt. Aber was heisst das eigentlich? Doch nichts anderes als dass mehr Sauerstoff im Wasser phys. gelöst ist, als sich bei Begasung mit normaler Luft bei gleicher Temperatur lösen würde?! Durch größeren Partialdruck habe ich solange wieder eine Triebkraft bis neue Sättgung erreicht wird. 

Nun bin ich aber die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen, dass der Sauerstoff nicht verbraucht wird. Wird er aber! Dahingegen sehe ich im Gartenteich keine wirkliche __ Senke für Stickstoff in Form von N2. Es gibt nur wenige Mikroorganismen, die das bestimmte Enzym besitzen um molekularen Stickstoff zu binden (Stickstofffixierer, N2 zu NH3). Diese Reaktion braucht aber ordentlich Energie (ATP), weshalb dies nur angewandt wird, wenn keine andere Stickstoffquelle vorhanden ist. Und ich denke, wir alle haben im Teich genug Nitrat ... 

Daher verstehe ich die Argumentation mit dem Stickstoff gar nicht! 

Das einzige was störend an den Fremdgasen in der Gasblase ist, ist der Umstand, dass bei einem Gasgemisch (N2 & O2) die Diffusion von O2 zur PGF beachtet werden muss. Bildlich gesprochen müssen sich die Sauerstoffmoleküle aus dem "Kern" (=bulk) der Blase am Stickstoff vorbei kämpfen. Das fällt beim reinen O2 weg. Die Kollegen rutschen einfach auf, wenn sich die Vorgänger ins Wasser verabschiedet haben. (wieder vereinfacht, bildlich) 

Ich könnte jetzt noch mehr schreiben ... nur das dauert und ich will nichts durcheinander bringen, weil ich es doch für nicht ganz durchschaubar halte. (Auch für mich). 

Eine Diskussion zu dem Thema fänd ich nicht schlecht. 

BTW: Ich hab auch schon 190 % gel.O2 Sättigung in einem Bioreaktor gehabt und nur mit Luft begast die auch noch mit CO2 (3 -10 Vol-%) angereicht war. Dadrin wuchsen nur marine Rotalgen! Gewissermaßen ein natürlicher Sauerstoffkonzentrator. 


Grüße Björn


----------

